# Riversun' Shrimp Tank



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi everybody:smile:
I'm from Viet Nam. 
My tank: 60x40x45 cm, light t5ho 2 x 24w 10.000K, 2 x 24w 12.000K.

Setup 5-23-2011


















Later 3 months.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonderful wood and moss...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I love the moss. What kind of moss is in the middle of the tank?


----------



## Rexthecrayfish (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow that's a beautiful tank whaf kind of moss is that?


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

@junglefowl: thanks.
@GMYukonon24s, Rexthecrayfish: Xmas moss

21-10-2012


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

nice tank, are you running c02?


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

Lovely tank. That moss is lookin' good. What are those circular balls?


----------



## mjhanna21 (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the bonsi moss tree in the first picture. Very nice!


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

I do not know English, use google translator, mistakes please ignore


Green_Flash said:


> nice tank, are you running c02?


thank you, I adjust the co2 2 drops of 1 second


QQQUUUUAADDD said:


> Lovely tank. That moss is lookin' good. What are those circular balls?


Thank you, Xmas is a category moss development very fast, it is as a lost available local traversal bonsai tree of me. Circular balls which is the crimson beeball, product of benibachi, 1 categories minerocks provide compound minerals, vitamin for Shrimps, both reduction no2, NO3


mjhanna21 said:


> I like the bonsi moss tree in the first picture. Very nice!


Thanks.


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Fire red cherry Shrimps


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Rili Shrimps










Tiger Shrimps




























Red bee Shrimps




























Baby Shrimp


















Thanks 4 view:smile:


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

What is the spikey plant? some kind of erio?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Jonnywhoop said:


> What is the spikey plant? some kind of erio?


Yeah...those plants look good on the substrate...can be another carpet plant


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Look at those CRS...lovely!!!


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Jonnywhoop said:


> What is the spikey plant? some kind of erio?


Yeah, it's Eriocaulaceae


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Sturisoma panamense









Otocinclus Factoids









Pandafish


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Update 26-11-2012, after removing all the moss on driftwood bonsai, overlooking the lake seems to be more open. will add mosses following minitaiwan.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

What is the Erios sp?


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> What is the Erios sp?


Erios. is found in Cu Chi, South Vietnam, it belongs to rush, when aquatic plant, grows only to dust and to gradually, not growing too, especially small leaves and slender, look very nice


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Flowers of aponogeto


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Riversun said:


> Erios. is found in Cu Chi, South Vietnam, it belongs to rush, when aquatic plant, grows only to dust and to gradually, not growing too, especially small leaves and slender, look very nice


Wonder if I can find it in America


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

Riversun said:


> Sturisoma panamense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a scientific name for that pandafish, or maybe another common name?


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Tcal01 said:


> do you have a scientific name for that pandafish, or maybe another common name?


I did not find information about the fish, pandafish is the name that people in Vietnam for it, and it is one of the rare fish imported from China


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Apple red snails









CRS


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Riversun said:


> I did not find information about the fish, pandafish is the name that people in Vietnam for it, and it is one of the rare fish imported from China


What do they eat??? Algae???


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

are these them? i was browsing my lfs's website for some fish to stock my newly cycled tank and saw them.

http://www.neptuneaquatics.com/fwfish/panda-loach-protomyzon-pachychilus


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

junglefowl said:


> What do they eat??? Algae???


it eat algae grip on the glass, driftwood, rocks, clean up excess food in the tank. fish with a mouth like Otto. it is so expensive because of the dynamic beauty and rare otto


Tcal01 said:


> are these them? i was browsing my lfs's website for some fish to stock my newly cycled tank and saw them.
> 
> http://www.neptuneaquatics.com/fwfish/panda-loach-protomyzon-pachychilus


yeah, exactly right, so their scientific name is Panda Loach (Protomyzon Pachychilus), thank you so much.


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

some plants that I collected

Waterlily, of Junglefowl members brought gifts from the U.S. to Vietnam









Anubias Pearl Islands


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Riversun said:


> it eat algae grip on the glass, driftwood, rocks, clean up excess food in the tank. fish with a mouth like Otto. it is so expensive because of the dynamic beauty and rare otto
> 
> 
> yeah, exactly right, so their scientific name is Panda Loach (Protomyzon Pachychilus), thank you so much.


Thanks! That panda loach is 75$ each...wow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

junglefowl said:


> Thanks! That panda loach is 75$ each...wow


Panda Loach in Vietnam price of about $ 20 only )


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Japanese ferns philip









guava leaf ferns, fern types are found in Vietnam


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

tank looks good


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

ADJAquariums said:


> tank looks good


Thanks.

Adridarum









Bucephalandra Pearl Grey


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Anubias barteri var. angustifolia









Anubias nana petite









Bucehalandra


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Finnally...bucep!!!


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

junglefowl said:


> Finnally...bucep!!!


To be continues...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

wow cool plants.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> wow cool plants.





zoragen said:


> Beautiful tank!


Thanks.

New pics:
I the moss minitaiwan column bonsai trees, hoping for one month moss will grow









Waterlily plants for color quite nice









1 other pictures of fish panda loach









Orange sakura Shrimp









Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia









Anubias tiger tongue, Vietnamese named it as looking like tiger tongue









thanks for viewing


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Anubias in the last 2 pictures are awesome!!!


----------



## chinkenoodle (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, that's an awesome setup you have going! Keep it up!


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

New pics









Bucep. Sp Pawan









Bucep. Sp Limbang









Bucep. Sp Sadong









Bucep. Sp Pygmaea









Bucep. Sp Brownie Blue









Bucep. Sp Belindae









Thanks for view


----------

